# Richmond Island Pets Unlimited was CLOSED !! ...???



## maxcatt (Dec 25, 2013)

i went to Richmond IPU last week, they were empty inside, and empty in the front door!
anyone know about it ? or they moving ???
there was my one of favourite aquarium in richmond before~~~ too bad V


----------



## battmanh (Jan 7, 2014)

This thread was made a little while ago: http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/aqua-lounge-7/island-pets-closing-154193/


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/aqua-lounge-7/island-pets-closing-154193/


----------



## reeferious (Apr 30, 2010)

Reckon said:


> http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/aqua-lounge-7/island-pets-closing-154193/


A fish store has just opened up at leslie rd and no 3 road worth your while to pop in for visit seems like store's fairly decent with it's fish selection


----------



## nigerian prince (Mar 8, 2013)

it's no surprise , it was uncompetitive and unresponsive to the local aquarium market.


----------



## CatfishBlues (Dec 3, 2014)

reeferious said:


> A fish store has just opened up at leslie rd and no 3 road worth your while to pop in for visit seems like store's fairly decent with it's fish selection


Hey reeferious
Any chance you have the name of the new store? Or more specific address.


----------



## randylahey (Jun 25, 2013)

Yeah, which store?

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

I live near that area~ I buy my groceries at SuperStore almost every second week.
I have yet to see something new.
But hey, if I missed something, let me know~

If you're talking about Apets, they been there for like 15 or 20 years? Name changed too~
If you're talking about Pet Culture, they were just renamed, PJ's Pet sister company. But all stock is the same.

But hey!!! If it's something new I missed, let me know let me know =)


----------



## datfish (Sep 7, 2012)

eternity302 said:


> I live near that area~ I buy my groceries at SuperStore almost every second week.
> I have yet to see something new.
> But hey, if I missed something, let me know~
> 
> ...


Pet Culture should be getting some black sharks in January, if anyone is looking for them.


----------



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

I know! my saturday drive around is getting awfully short these days


----------

